# MY COLLECTION OF ELECTRIC ENGINES



## Don1966 (Apr 16, 2012)

The main reason I got started into Model Engine Machining was these engines that I have collected. They come in Kit form and have up to 200 Pieces. They are amazing beautiful replicates of the orginal design with all effort to keeping with the times.
During the 30 years between 1830 and 1860 many attempts were made to use electro-magnetism to produce engines that could be used instead of steam and one group of experimeters converted the linear motions of their inventions to rotary motion via linkages similar to those found in steam engines of the time. the first electric motors consisted of machines with reciprocating motion and although this first group came to a dead end, fascinating and beautifully made examples survived in various museums around the world. These early reciprocating engines were quickly followed by revolving armature designs of which Paul Gustave Froments was the first in 1844. These were much more efficient and a variety of different and increasingly sophisticated designs emerged.

These Engines are those that survived.

I hope you enjoy my collection
Regards Don

The Rocking Engine is an example of the early development of the electromagnetic engine and attempts to capture the spirit of those exciting times. 






The pioneers of the time tried to mimic steam engine technology in their efforts to use the newly discovered phenomenon of electricity.





Paul Gustave Froment who, in 1844 found that by placing the armatures onto the constantly revolving flywheel, much greater efficiency could be achieved over reciprocating designs where components had to be constantly accelerated.






Following Paul Gustave Froments discovery in 1844 of the revolving armature engine, a logical development of the original design was to introduce a second bank of coils on the opposite side of the flywheel and at an angle that achieved eight power pulses per rotation when the wheel was fitted with four armatures.


----------



## JorgensenSteam (Apr 16, 2012)

Beautiful work Don.

A great mixture of technology.


----------



## dgjessing (Apr 17, 2012)

Beautiful! Video? :bow:


----------



## cfellows (Apr 17, 2012)

Don, I've seen these before and always admired them. I'm too cheap to buy the kits but have made a couple of electic engines myself. You may have seen this one which was inspired by one of the earlier Froment designs featured in Model Engineer.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwR1LPngBHE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwR1LPngBHE[/ame]

Your examples are all first rate. Did you put these together yourself?

Chuck


----------



## lazylathe (Apr 17, 2012)

Beautiful set of engines Don!

Do you know who made/makes the kits?
They look really interesting!

Andrew


----------



## Don1966 (Apr 17, 2012)

lazylathe  said:
			
		

> Beautiful set of engines Don!
> 
> Do you know who made/makes the kits?
> They look really interesting!
> ...


Andrew the kit were made by the Old Model Company in the UK. You can even watch the videos of them running. I want every one to know I have no connection to this company what so ever, I just collect them. This is the link http://www.oldmodels.co.uk/

Chuck I saw you Froment engine when I visited you site great job.

Regard Don


----------



## Longboy (May 26, 2012)

Good ole fashion electric motors! Cool! 8)


----------



## Jimk 33131 (Jun 20, 2012)

cfellows  said:
			
		

> Don, I've seen these before and always admired them. I'm too cheap to buy the kits but have made a couple of electic engines myself. You may have seen this one which was inspired by one of the earlier Froment designs featured in Model Engineer.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwR1LPngBHE
> 
> ...


  Watched your Froment engine Great!! Love the youtube links I really like to listen to the heavy duty
    engines run.


      Regards


         JimK


----------



## Jimk 33131 (Jun 20, 2012)

Great work on the display DON!! Enjoyed the documentary .



      Jim


----------



## Don1966 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks Jim looks like you were looking at CFellows Froment engine on your last post.

Don


----------



## steamer (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice looking collection Don!

Dave


----------



## firebird (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi

A great set of engines Don :bow: :bow:

I built a simple one some years ago. Great fun.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5l17kaiQkQ&feature=youtu.be

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Don1966 (Jun 21, 2012)

That is neat and simple. Looks like the rocking beam engine like my first engine in the photos.

Don


----------

